# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Oğlak İle Kartal - Serdar Yıldırım

## Serdar102

OĞLAK İLE KARTAL 
Bursa Hayvanat Bahçesinde kartallar için ayrılan yer çok büyüktü. Buradaki kartallar, tel örgülerle çevrili, yüksek yerde uçup duruyordu. Yorulanlar ise, kayaların üstünde oturuyordu. Pek çoğu yarını bekliyordu. Genç kartal Pena, yarın bekleme bahsini çoktan geçmiş, bugünü değerlendirme çabası içine girmişti. Tellerin yukarıdaki kayalara monte edildiği yerde kaçıp gidebileceği bir gedik açmıştı. Buradan kurtulup zengin olma düşüncesindeydi. Akıllıydı, zekiydi ama ikna kabiliyeti azdı. Diğer kartallardan birkaç kez borç istemiş ama kimse borç vermeye yanaşmamıştı. Ormana gitse, kim ona sermaye verir de firma kurabilirdi?

Kartalların bulunduğu yerin yan tarafında keçi ve koyunlar için ayrılan yer vardı. Baharın gelmesiyle birlikte keçiler, koyunlar yavrulamış ve pek çok yavru dünyaya gelmişti. Pena keçi yavrularına oğlak, koyun yavrularına kuzu dendiğini biliyordu. Yavrular bir aylık olmuşlardı ki, son günlerde Penanın dikkatini bir oğlak çekmişti. Odi adındaki bu oğlak başına diğer oğlakları ve kuzuları topluyor, anlattıkça anlatıyordu. Günler geçtikçe keçiler ve koyunlar da oğlağın anlattıklarını dinlemeye başlamıştı. Pena bir gün çimenlerin üstüne indi ve yan taraftaki oğlağın anlattıklarına dikkat kesildi. Oğlak buradan kurtulup ormana gidince yapacaklarını anlatıyordu. Ormandaki bankalara başvuruyor, müthiş ikna kabiliyetini kullanıp kredi alıyor, kiralık bir yer bulup bankasını kuruyor. Orman hayvanlarından düşük faizle para toplayıp, yüksek faizle para veriyor. Havuzlu villalar, Ferrari arabalar, denizde yatlar, kotralar. Bol sıfırlı paraları, bankadan aktarıp şirketler kuruyor, holding patronu oluyor.

Genç kartal Pena, birkaç gün sonra oğlak ile anlaştı ve kendi bölümündeki gedikten çıkarak, oğlağı kucakladığı gibi, ormana doğru uçtu. Odi, Pena ile birlikte ormandaki bir bankanın genel merkezine giderek projesini anlattı ve on iki sıfırlı krediyi cebine koydu. Kiralık, büyük bir yer bulup, OĞLAKBANKı kurdu. Odi düşüncesini aynen uygulayarak kısa zamanda bankasını o ormanın sayılı bankaları arasına sokmayı başardı. Düşük faizle para topluyor, yüksek faizle para verince kar muhakkak oluyor. Birkaç ay sonra şirketler kurdu, holding patronu oldu. Ormanda zor duruma düşen ve iflasın eşiğine gelen bir bankayı ele geçiren Odi, Ferrariden inip Limuzine bindi.

Odi kendine sırtlanları danışman tuttu ve bu danışmanların isteği doğrultusunda çalışmaya başladı. Danışmanların ilk isteği, kartal Penayı yanından uzaklaştırmasıydı. Penanın, bensiz bir hiç olursun, sıfırlanırsın, bu sırtlanların yalanlarına kanma, diyerek çırpınması ve tüylerini yolması fayda etmedi. Odi, danışmanların isteğine uydu ve kartal Penanın görevine son verdi.

Aradan günler, haftalar geçtikçe, Odinin işleri bozuldu. Yanında kartal Pena olmayınca, şirket müdürleri, Odiyi dinlemez oldu. Zor durumda kalan Odi fabrikalarını, yatlarını, kotralarını ve limuzini sattı. İşçi ve memurların maaşlarını ödedi. Son çare olarak ilk kredi çektiği bankanın genel merkezine gitti. Bankanın genel müdürü kredi veremeyeceğini Odiye söyledi.
Bunun üzerine Odi:  Efendim, daha önce bana kredi vermiştiniz ve borcumu ödemiştim.  dedi.
Banka genel müdürü:  Onun orası öyle de o zaman arkanda sert bakışlı ve o bakışlarıyla beni korkutan kartal Pena vardı. Şimdi Pena yok. Herkes Pena korkusundan senin kurduğun Oğlakbanka koştu. Para yatırdılar, yüksek faizle kredi aldılar. Penasız Odi bir işe yaramaz. Lafla benden kredi alamazdın, banka kuramazdın. Penayı kovmakla hata yaptın, bu hatanın sonucuna katlanmalısın. 
 Oğlakbank darphane gibi para basıyordu ama elimden gitti. Banka işi bitti. Bu ormana ilk geldiğimde beş parasızdım ama umutluydum. Şimdi on parasızım ama umutsuzum. Sizce bundan sonra ne yapmam gerekir? 
 Beni dinle ve geldiğin yere dön. Zira bu orman halkı düşene acımaz. Hele senin gibi, sıfırdan zirveye çıkıp düşene. Zirvede kalsaydın alkışlarlardı ama düştüğün için, seni linç ederler. 
 İş bu kadar ciddi desene. Sonunda genç yaşta bu hayata veda etmek de var. 
 Hayat bu. Genç, yaşlı dinlemiyor. Ancak kafası çalışanlar zulümden kaçıyor. 

Odi, banka müdürünün istediğini yaptı. Bursa Hayvanat Bahçesine geri döndü. Başından geçenleri keçilere, oğlaklara, koyunlara, kuzulara anlattı. Yan taraftaki tel örgülerin ardındaki kartal Penayı işaret etti. Onun üstün bir kartal olduğunu ve kafasını çalıştırarak, fikir üreterek, kendi çizgisi doğrultusunda hayatı sorguladığını ve hayatın üstesinden geldiğini, bunun sonucunda harikalar yarattığını anlattı. Pena içinizden birini ormana götürmek isterse, onunla gidin ve ondan hiç ayrılmayın. Benim yaptığım hatayı siz yapmayın.  dedi.

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

